# Le répondeur



## Anonyme (4 Juin 2006)

Je ne sais pas si vous êtes au courant, mais MacG a tout récemment fait l'acquisition d'un répondeur téléphonique.
On a chargé Veejee d'enregistrer le message d'accueil et, pour tout dire, ce n'est pas une franche réussite...

Écoutez plutôt (même s'il s'appelle Cyril, en fait).

_ Affligeant n'est-ce pas ?_ 
Aussi, si vous pensez pouvoir faire mieux et/ou que vous avez une suggestion concernant MacG, n'hésitez pas à laisser un message. Ça ne coûte rien, ça fait toujours plaisir et, comme en vrai, ça permet aussi de filtrer les appels. 

*Avant de vous lancer, quelques recommandations.*
Les liens pointant vers des fichiers dont le contenu serait jugé offensant ou comme étant en violation de la charte d'utilisation des forums seront aussitôt signalés aux modérateurs ou à l'administrateur.
Ne modifiez pas votre voix (au moins dans votre première contribution) : ce sujet est aussi une occasion de vous faire entendre et d'entendre les autres.
Faites preuve d'originalité. Le fil n'en sera que plus agréable pour vous, pour les autres contributeurs, ainsi que pour les lecteurs qui le découvriront.
Après le bip, c'est à vous de parler.


----------



## quetzalk (4 Juin 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Écoutez plutôt (même s'il s'appelle Cyril, en fait).
> 
> Affligeant n'est-ce pas ?






J'ai la preuve que c'est un fake (*).



En effet il est dit sur le message "nous sommes absents pour le moment", or macgé c'est une fourmilière, une multitude, une métropole en mouvement perpétuel où la notion même d'absence n'est pas concevable.

 


(*) pas eu le temps de lire la nouvelle Licence, on a toujours le droit aux anglicismes ?


----------



## Anonyme (4 Juin 2006)

Aujourd'hui, à 23 h 31, DocEvil vous a laissé un message.


----------



## Anonyme (5 Juin 2006)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> J'ai la preuve que c'est un fake (*).


Damned! I am fait like a rat!


----------



## valoriel (5 Juin 2006)

Moi je veux bien le poster, mais je sais pas comment faire 

J'ai mon fichier audio sur mon bureau et pas d'espace perso. Une idée? Un "how to"?


----------



## SveDec (5 Juin 2006)

Il faudrait ajouter une balise audio (comme celle pour les images etc.), ou faire quelque chose pour que l'audio soit accepté comme pièce jointe ... Ou les deux, si elles vont de paire ^^

Mmh, je n'ai pas l'impression que j'ai parlé français ... Mais je sais qu'on peut poster de l'audio sur un forum vBulletin


----------



## benjamin (5 Juin 2006)

Ça va mieux en le disant.  (garanti authentique, malgré les apparences bégayantes  ).
Valo, si vraiment t'as pas d'hébergement, envoies-moi ton fichier par mail.
Quant à l'upload audio, ça existe, oui, mais prendrait un peu de place (à voir).


----------



## jpmiss (5 Juin 2006)

Aujourd'hui 11:45 vous avez un nouveau message.


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Juin 2006)

benjamin a dit:
			
		

> Ça va mieux en le disant.  (garanti authentique, malgré les apparences bégayantes  ).



Euuh ... Par "omnipotence", tu veux dire qu'on peut le pendre n'importe où ?  

J'ai bien écouté son premier message, vu l'accent, deux possibilités, un croisement helveto-belge, ou une expérience génétique interdite. Pas d'autre explication possible. :sick:


----------



## MrStone (5 Juin 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Aujourd'hui 11:45 vous avez un nouveau message.




:love:   Viandox powah :style:


----------



## Anonyme (5 Juin 2006)

benjamin a dit:
			
		

> Ça va mieux en le disant.  (garanti authentique, malgré les apparences bégayantes  ).


 Hélas, les voix du Seigneur sont injoignables...


----------



## Amok (5 Juin 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Hélas, les voix du Seigneur sont injoignables...



Raaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhh ! :love:


----------



## joanes (5 Juin 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Hélas, les voix du Seigneur sont injoignables...




Mouououarrrfffff


----------



## mado (5 Juin 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Hélas, les voix du Seigneur sont injoignables...




_

Jour de Pentecôte ! 

_
(bon, j'avoue, je suis allée voir les logiciels pour m'enregistrer :/, pas tout compris pour l'instant)


----------



## teo (6 Juin 2006)

salaud    :love:


(et le personnel de sécurité c'est toujours Kurt, il m'a suivi en quittant le Cercle  )


_[En fait, je vous jure c'est pas moi, l'analyse de la voix le prouvera ]_


----------



## Anonyme (6 Juin 2006)

Allô ? C'est pour une enquête...


----------



## teo (6 Juin 2006)

mmmppffrr....


Pardon  Je sors


----------



## supermoquette (7 Juin 2006)

J'aimais bien DocEvil moi


----------



## etudiant69 (7 Juin 2006)

Cool un répondeur, ça permet de rappeler les bons souvenirs    (combo)


----------



## Pascal 77 (7 Juin 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Allô ? C'est pour une enquête...



C'est pas bien de s'amoker :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (7 Juin 2006)

etudiant69 a dit:
			
		

> Cool un répondeur, ça permet de rappeler les bons souvenirs    (combo)


 Ça, c'est un coup bas (libre, Pascal 77 ).


----------



## etudiant69 (7 Juin 2006)

Alors ?  Je l'ai gagné mon T-shirt ?


----------



## valoriel (8 Juin 2006)

Merci au dock et à rackham le rouge pour leur offre d'hébergement, mais préservant ma virginité pour l'offrir à sa sérinissime altesse, je me suis lancé à bras ouverts dans la construction d'une page perso d'un temple solaire.

Bref, le temps d'acheter un téléphone et je vous laisse un message


----------



## Pascal 77 (8 Juin 2006)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> sa *sérinissime* altesse



Doit-on entendre par là que tu prétends que son altesse a des cannes de serin, ou une cervelle de piaf ... Ou les deux ?  

:mouais:


----------



## Ed_the_Head (8 Juin 2006)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> Merci au dock et à rackham le rouge pour leur offre d'hébergement, mais préservant ma virginité pour l'offrir à sa *sénilissime altesse*, je me suis lancé à bras ouverts dans la construction d'une page perso d'un temple solaire.
> 
> Bref, le temps d'acheter un téléphone et je vous laisse un message



Voilà, c'est mieux comme ça.


----------



## macinside (8 Juin 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas bien de s'amoker :mouais:



mais pas du tout


----------



## TibomonG4 (9 Juin 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Pour consommer...



 Mais, bon tu devrais arrêter les biscottes


----------



## azrael24 (9 Juin 2006)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> mais pas du tout



va falloir que je fasse gafe à moi, ca risque de chauffer  
je vais peut etre m'exiler quelques temps dans le nord vu qu'il ni a pas encore de plan de dénoobisation


----------



## Anonyme (11 Juin 2006)

Aujourd'hui, à 19 h 40, Don Corleone vous a laissé un message.


----------



## krystof (11 Juin 2006)

Je ne laisse jamais de message...


----------



## Anonyme (11 Juin 2006)

Aujourd'hui, à 22 h 54, Virginie vous a laissé un message.


----------



## Amok (11 Juin 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Aujourd'hui, à 22 h 54, Virginie vous a laissé un message.



Voilà : j'aurais tout vu et entendu dans cette chienne de vie !


----------



## PATOCHMAN (11 Juin 2006)

*CE MEC EST UN FOU MENTAL!!!* :love: :love: :love:


----------



## Anonyme (11 Juin 2006)

En attendant les enfants, ça me fera plaisir de vous entendre. Après tout, si tout le monde n'a pas de webcam, tous les macs ont un micro...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (11 Juin 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> En attendant les enfants, ça me fera plaisir de vous entendre. Après tout, si tout le monde n'a pas de webcam, tous les macs ont un micro...



On va y travailler... Je pars demain pour une semaine... Mais je vais y travailler...


----------



## Ed_the_Head (12 Juin 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> On va y travailler... Je pars demain pour une semaine... Mais je vais y travailler...


Ah, bonne nouvelle, on va être un peu peinard.


----------



## bobbynountchak (12 Juin 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> En attendant les enfants, ça me fera plaisir de vous entendre. Après tout, si tout le monde n'a pas de webcam, tous les macs ont un micro...


Ouais, ouais, comme les copains, j'y bosse j'y bosse!
Mais j'ai tellement de truc à dire que j'arrive pas à faire un message de moins de 25 minutes (oui, je fais mon DocEvil... )
Je condense et j'arrive.


----------



## Anonyme (12 Juin 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> Ouais, ouais, comme les copains, j'y bosse j'y bosse!
> Mais j'ai tellement de truc à dire que j'arrive pas à faire un message de moins de 25 minutes (oui, je fais mon DocEvil... )
> Je condense et j'arrive.


Des promesses, encore et toujours des promesses ! Enfin... Condense toujours, c'est un verbe qui te va si bien. :love:


----------



## bobbynountchak (12 Juin 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Des promesses, encore et toujours des promesses ! Enfin... Condense toujours, c'est un verbe qui te va si bien. :love:


Bobby n'a qu'une parole! 
A 20H15, vous avez un message...


Merci Docounet pour l'hébergement.


----------



## N°6 (12 Juin 2006)

Ce soir, je téléphone d'une main, et bien que ce soit lourd (1,95 Mo), je lève le secret défense de l'autre ! 









PS : Bobby :  :love:


----------



## bobbynountchak (12 Juin 2006)

N°6 a dit:
			
		

> Ce soir, je téléphone d'une main, et bien que ce soit lourd (1,95 mo), je lève le secret défense de l'autre !



Ah pitin, je l'savais bien que cette histoire cachait quelquechose de gros, de TRES gros!
Si t'étais pas là, on en serait encore à croire que c'est Ponkhead...
Dire qu'un innocent aurait pu être accusé à tort...


----------



## Grug2 (13 Juin 2006)

ce service vous sera facturé&#8230;


----------



## Anonyme (13 Juin 2006)

Ah ben là bravo. 
Merci à bobby et Grug love pour leurs messages, à Roberto pour ses annonces vocales et à N° 6 pour son podcast. 
C'est génial, je vais bientôt avoir suffisamment de matière pour faire une récapitulatif, je jubile.


----------



## bobbynountchak (13 Juin 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> je jubile.


A Thouars? Un peu loin de chez toi, ça, non? 
Désolé, pas pu m'en empêcher... 

A part ça, 13H57, un homme en colère vient de laisser un message... 
_quoi, je le fais pas super bien?_ 


(Thanx neumbeure six for zi hebergement  )


----------



## Anonyme (13 Juin 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> A part ça, 13H57, un homme en colère vient de laisser un message...
> _quoi, je le fais pas super bien?_


C'est énorme.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (13 Juin 2006)

Ce message est absolument fantastique. Je demande à tous les membres de la Horde de bouler MONSIEUR Bobby, ne pouvant le faire moi-même. Encore une fois, j'ai éclaté de rire et tout le monde se demande ce que je fais.

En revanche, je tiens à préciser Ninja Chang (la voix du répondeur) que les vrais ninjas ne sont répertoriés sur aucune liste connue à ce jour. Il s'agit donc d'une imposture.


----------



## bobbynountchak (13 Juin 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> Il s'agit donc d'une imposture.



Ah merde, j'y ai cru...
Ca paraissait tellement vrai pourtant, l'accent, tout...  

Un coup de Micazara? 

edit : T'es bien sûr d'avoir ta licence au moins?


----------



## Ed_the_Head (13 Juin 2006)

Je le pense aussi. Ce Mica se discrédite de plus en plus. Il va falloir faire quelque chose.


----------



## Pascal 77 (13 Juin 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> A Thouars? Un peu loin de chez toi, ça, non?
> Désolé, pas pu m'en empêcher...
> 
> A part ça, 13H57, un homme en colère vient de laisser un message...
> ...


Alors là, il y avait longtemps qu'on le savait, que aide zehed est un nain posteur.   

Même qu'il est plus gros comme posteur que comme nain !  

  

Sinon :



			
				vPittbullteint a dit:
			
		

> Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à bobbynountchak.


----------



## anntraxh (13 Juin 2006)

Alors voilà, quand il faut, il faut, et puis ça fait trop longtemps que j'attends, je n'en peux plus

j'avoue !

:rose::rose::rose:


----------



## Anonyme (13 Juin 2006)

J'ai beau avoir le cur terriblement dur, ça m'émeut toujours une femme amoureuse.


----------



## Pascal 77 (13 Juin 2006)

anntraxh a dit:
			
		

> Alors voilà, quand il faut, il faut, et puis ça fait trop longtemps que j'attends, je n'en peux plus
> 
> j'avoue !
> 
> :rose::rose::rose:




Toi, si tu passes aux actes, tu sera privée de désert !  Mais pour te consoler, dis toi bien que Clampin de perdu, dix de retrouvés !


----------



## N°6 (14 Juin 2006)

Ça fait jaser au bar et bien au-delà


----------



## Anonyme (14 Juin 2006)

N°6 a dit:
			
		

> Ça fait jaser au bar et bien au-delà


Je pensais bien que ça pourrait être marrant, mais là, vous êtes tous vraiment très en forme. Merci pour ces mémoires d'outre-tombe.


----------



## MrStone (14 Juin 2006)

Toute la vérité sur un certain nioub qui fait parler de lui.
N'en déplaise à numéro 6 (  chez lui ) c'est bien plus simple que ce qu'il a bien voulu nous en dire


----------



## SveDec (14 Juin 2006)

Aujourd'hui à 15:53, vous avez une nouvelle pub 

Edit : correction du lien à cause d'espace et d'accent


----------



## Anonyme (14 Juin 2006)

Et voilà, la première récap' du répondeur...
Un grand merci à tous ceux qui ont laissé leur petite contribution. Enjoy ! 

*Le message d'accueil* (authentique ) de Veejee.

*Les messages de :*
- anntraxh
- benjamin
- bobbynountchak : 1 | 2
- DocEvil : 1 | 2 | 3 | 4
- etudiant69
- Grug2
- jpmiss
- macinside
- N°6 : 1 | 2
- MrStone

*Ils n'ont pas compris le principe du répondeur, mais on ne leur en veut pas, c'est drôle quand même :* 
- DocEvil
- Roberto Vendez : 1 | 2 | 3
- SveDec


----------



## Amok (14 Juin 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> J'ai beau avoir le cur terriblement dur, ça m'émeut toujours une femme amoureuse.



Bah moi, non : je suis affreusement jaloux !


----------



## SveDec (14 Juin 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> *Ils n'ont pas compris le principe du répondeur, mais on ne leur en veut pas, c'est drôle quand même :*
> - DocEvil
> - Roberto Vendez : 1 | 2 | 3
> - SveDec


Mais si j'ai compris 
Regarde, j'ai fait un vrai message, mais par contre là c'est plus du tout drôle 
=> Aujourd'hui, à 20h50, vous avez un nouveau message 
Attention : ne pas écouter au travail ou à proximité d'enfants 

Edit : et merci au système de censure audio du forum, quand même


----------



## azrael24 (14 Juin 2006)

excellent SveDec  :love: :love: 
c'est quoi le nom du morceau de bouillie qu'on entend derriere ? :mouais: 

je t'aurais bien laissé un ou deux coups de boule mais je ne veut pas que les gens du réseau debarquent chez moi  :rateau:


----------



## SveDec (14 Juin 2006)

azrael24 a dit:
			
		

> excellent SveDec  :love: :love:
> c'est quoi le nom du morceau de bouillie qu'on entend derriere ? :mouais:


C'est du Anal Cunt, charmant groupe de Death Grincore américain (je sais pas comment appeler _ce truc_ ^^) 
Oh j'oubliais, le nom de la chanson : I Sold Your Dog To A Chinese Restaurant 
Mais bon, comme elle sont toutes pareilles, le nom importe peu ^^



			
				azrael24 a dit:
			
		

> je t'aurais bien laissé un ou deux coups de boule mais je ne veut pas que les gens du réseau debarquent chez moi  :rateau:


Je peux te faire une dérogation


----------



## azrael24 (14 Juin 2006)

bon allez j'ai activé mes 4 firewalls, je passe par 7 proxis, je pense que je doit pouvoir te lacher un coup de boule :rateau:

[edit] je me suis aussi mis en mode furtif ^^


----------



## Ed_the_Head (15 Juin 2006)

SveDec a dit:
			
		

> Mais si j'ai compris
> Regarde, j'ai fait un vrai message, mais par contre là c'est plus du tout drôle
> => Aujourd'hui, à 20h50, vous avez un nouveau message
> Attention : ne pas écouter au travail ou à proximité d'enfants
> ...


Il est marrant le mec qui gueule derrière, on dirait Amok.


----------



## bobbynountchak (15 Juin 2006)

*ATTENZIONE ATTENZIONE!!!*

Il semble bien qu'un de nos membres soit recherché!
Comme le prouve ce message... 

Me doutais bien qu'il y avait un truc bizarre avec ce gars-là... 

edit : j'ai failli oublier le "merci" à Ed pour l'hébergeage.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (15 Juin 2006)

Vous avez un message


_edit : et comme t'as failli, moi je te rate pas.  _


----------



## bobbynountchak (15 Juin 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> Vous avez un message




DIFFAMASSION!!!


----------



## SveDec (15 Juin 2006)

Aujourd'hui à 16h15, vous avez encore un nouveau message nul et sans interêt 

Edit : ouech, trop la ssecla, c'est mon 600ème post, trop lol


----------



## Anonyme (15 Juin 2006)

Mais vous êtes *déchaînés* ma parole ! 
Bravo à tous, avec une mention spéciale pour Ed dont c'était la première contribution.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (15 Juin 2006)

Tiens, DocEvil, Tu fais bien de passer par ici. 

Gniark, Gniark, je suis justement en train de penser à Toi.


----------



## bobbynountchak (15 Juin 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> Gniark, Gniark, je suis justement en train de penser à Toi.



Ah merde...
On a eu la même idée... 

M'en fous, je le ferai quand même!


----------



## Ed_the_Head (15 Juin 2006)

2 pour le prix d'1, c'est bien mérité après tout. 
Il faut simplement que l'on ne dise pas les mêmes conneries.


----------



## Anonyme (15 Juin 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> Il faut simplement que l'on ne dise pas les mêmes conneries.


Tu sais ce qui se raconte : on dit qu'en la matière, je suis une source d'inspiration inépuisable.


----------



## joanes (15 Juin 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Tu sais ce qui se raconte : on dit qu'en la matière, je suis une source d'inspiration inépuisable.



[mode mère Denis on/] ça c'est vrai ça...[mode mère denis off/]


----------



## poildep (16 Juin 2006)

Vous avez un nouveau message 



Pour ma défense j'ai appelé hier nuit dans ma soulographie mais la ligne était en dérangement.


----------



## Nobody (16 Juin 2006)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> Vous avez un nouveau message
> 
> 
> 
> Pour ma défense j'ai appelé hier nuit dans ma soulographie mais la ligne était en dérangement.



Je l'avais prédit!!!

  

Bon retour!


----------



## supermoquette (16 Juin 2006)

Note : faire effacer tous les sujets ou poildec post


----------



## valoriel (16 Juin 2006)

Le problème, c'est que maintenant 5000 posts, c'est has been


----------



## Anonyme (16 Juin 2006)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> Vous avez un nouveau message


Voilà une nouvelle qu'elle est bonne !  Bon retour parmi nous Mike.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (16 Juin 2006)

Vous avez un message.


----------



## azrael24 (16 Juin 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> Vous avez un message.



DocEvil est vil 

pourvu qu'il ne nous envoi pas des minis-lui :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (16 Juin 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> Vous avez un message.


Tout d'abord qu'il soit clair que je n'ai jamais rien tenté pour me rendre sympathique.
Ensuite, il est parfaitement grotesque de supposer qu'on puisse me faire confiance (demande à benji :love.
Enfin, tu devrais vraiment songer à donner des pastilles à cette pauvre malheureuse.


----------



## bobbynountchak (16 Juin 2006)

Il est exactement 18H05.
Vous avez un message à caractère commercial...





(Mr. Ed...   )


----------



## bobbynountchak (16 Juin 2006)

En forme hier soir... 

21H01 : des mecs à la cool ont laissé un message...


----------



## mado (16 Juin 2006)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> Vous avez un nouveau message
> 
> 
> 
> Pour ma défense j'ai appelé hier nuit dans ma soulographie mais la ligne était en dérangement.



Tiens Camisol ne floodait pas lui  Toujours à 999. Dommage ? Je sais pas, peut-être bien.


Ravie de t'avoir entendu en tous cas.


----------



## Anonyme (16 Juin 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Ne modifiez pas votre voix (au moins dans votre première contribution) : ce sujet est aussi une occasion de vous faire entendre et d'entendre les autres.


Ah bon ...:rateau:
Bon c'est vrai pour le coup on vous as entendu et j'ai été très surprise par vos voix , rien à voir avec l'avatar (ex bobby)

Dimanche je m'y met

PS : comment vous faîtes pour faire des morceaux de environ 1 Mo ? le mien fait 9 Mo intransportable ...


----------



## Nobody (16 Juin 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> En forme hier soir...
> 
> 21H01 : des mecs à la cool ont laissé un message...



C'est l'âge de Bob? Tout le monde s'appelle Bob...

BBBbbbb!!!

:rateau:


----------



## supermoquette (16 Juin 2006)

Butain j'avais pas eu encore un moment pour tout écouter, mais alors là ! vous me décevez 

«je suis quand même un peu colère, hein»


----------



## bobbynountchak (16 Juin 2006)

odré a dit:
			
		

> Dimanche je m'y met




Avant qu'un autre la fasse :
"On va savoir si ta voix a un rapport avec ton avatar!" :rateau:


----------



## Pascal 77 (17 Juin 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> En forme hier soir...
> 
> 21H01 : des mecs à la cool ont laissé un message...



Peau lisse ! Rasta tu es ou j'tire !  



			
				bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> Avant qu'un autre la fasse :
> "On va savoir si ta voix a un rapport avec ton avatar!" :rateau:




Euuh ... Ça a quoi, comme voix, normalement, un avatar comme ça ?


----------



## Ed_the_Head (17 Juin 2006)

Une voix d'autruche.


----------



## Anonyme (17 Juin 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> Une voix d'autruche.



L'autruche femelle ne pousse pas de cri, seul le mâle peut ...
Mais je suis une femelle génétiquement modifiée.


----------



## supermoquette (17 Juin 2006)

odré a dit:
			
		

> L'autruche femelle ne pousse pas de cri, seul le mâle peut ...


Et y en a pas un pour en faire une blague foireuse ????

Pütain sert à rien de se casser le cul au boulot si vous faites rien


----------



## Anonyme (17 Juin 2006)

vous avez un message

  

J'en ai d'autres, mais je vais distiller


----------



## Anonyme (17 Juin 2006)

odré a dit:
			
		

> vous avez un message
> 
> 
> 
> J'en ai d'autres, mais je vais distiller


Les Deschiens, le retour de la vengeance ! 
Excellent.


----------



## Anonyme (17 Juin 2006)

Une nouvelle livraison pleine de pépites. Encore bravo à tous. 

*Le message d'accueil* (authentique ) de Veejee.

*Les messages de :*
- anntraxh
- benjamin
- bobbynountchak : 1 | 2 | 3 | 4 | 5
- DocEvil : 1 | 2 | 3 | 4
- Ed_the_Head : 1 | 2
- etudiant69
- Grug2
- jpmiss
- macinside
- N°6 : 1 | 2
- MrStone
- odré
- poildep
- SveDec : 1 | 2

*Ils n'ont pas compris le principe du répondeur, mais on ne leur en veut pas, c'est drôle quand même :* 
- DocEvil
- Roberto Vendez : 1 | 2 | 3
- SveDec

*Vos messages les plus récents :*
- Un message de vBulletin, transmis par SveDec.
- Un message de Jean-Luc Prufond, psychiatre, transmis par bobbynountchak.
- Un message de Findus, transmis par Ed_the_Head.
- Un message de Brice, transmis par SveDec.
- Un message de poildep.
- Un message d'Austin Powers, transmis par Ed_the_Head.
- Un message de Jean-Jacques Prufond, commercial, transmis par bobbynountchak.
- Un message de Jean-Pierre (aka Bob), transmis par bobbynountchak.
- Un message de Jeanine, transmis par odré.


----------



## sonnyboy (17 Juin 2006)

Mais t'as que ça à foutre ??

Va bosser bordel !! La France a besoin de toi !!!


----------



## Anonyme (17 Juin 2006)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Va bosser bordel !! La France a besoin de toi !!!


Qu'elle commence sans moi, je vais avoir du retard.


----------



## Nobody (17 Juin 2006)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Va bosser bordel !! La France a besoin de toi !!!



'tain... Je ne pensais pas qu'elle était tombée si bas...


----------



## sonnyboy (18 Juin 2006)

Ben la preuve !!


----------



## PATOCHMAN (18 Juin 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> *ATTENZIONE ATTENZIONE!!!*
> 
> Il semble bien qu'un de nos membres soit recherché!
> Comme le prouve ce message...
> ...



*Boulez cette enflure pustuleuse de ma part!!!*

   :love:


----------



## Nobody (18 Juin 2006)

Ca yest... Les gueulantes rouges reprennent... il va pas mieux...

  

Dis donc, tu t'étais engagé à réfléchir à un message ici, toi. Il est où?

C'est le trop plein de coca qui t'en empêche?


----------



## bobbynountchak (19 Juin 2006)

ACH!!

12H15, un mec super serviable vient de laisser un message... 


_Un grand merci à Monsieur Ed, pour le service rapide et de qualité._


----------



## PATOCHMAN (19 Juin 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> ACH!!
> 
> 12H15, un mec super serviable vient de laisser un message...
> 
> ...



Ça c'est de l'humour qui fait rire... :love: :love: :love:


----------



## SveDec (19 Juin 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> ACH!!
> 
> 12H15, un mec super serviable vient de laisser un message...
> 
> ...


Pff, même pas intéressant :
Aujourd'hui à 13h35, vous avez une meilleure offre 

Sinon totalement à part, je remercie chaleureusement ceux qui m'ont boulé pour mes humbles messages précédents


----------



## PATOCHMAN (19 Juin 2006)

13h 50... Un message très important pour les amis des bêtes...


----------



## bobbynountchak (19 Juin 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> 13h 50... Un message très important pour les amis des bêtes...


   
KILECON!!

Et je peux même pas le bouler c't'abruti en plus...


----------



## SveDec (19 Juin 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> KILECON!!
> 
> Et je peux même pas le bouler c't'abruti en plus...


Et moi j'ai pu 
Par contre toi je pouvais pas ^^


----------



## Grug2 (19 Juin 2006)

variation sur un classique&#8230;


----------



## Ed_the_Head (19 Juin 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> 13h 50... Un message très important pour les amis des bêtes...


Tu fais vachement bien l'accent corse.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (19 Juin 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> Tu fais vachement bien l'accent corse.



Je n'ai pas d'accent! C'est vous qui en avez un!


----------



## bobbynountchak (19 Juin 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> Tu fais vachement bien l'accent corse.



C'est marrant que tu dises ça, parce que justement...
Ya des mecs un peu bizarres avec un accent à la con qui ont laissé un message, vers 22H03... 

Il semblerait bien qu'un des nôtres soit en position délicate en ce moment... 



Merci purfils pour l'hébergeage.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (19 Juin 2006)

... :mouais: ... Putana gobba! mon froc!


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (19 Juin 2006)

_*Putana gobba! son froc!*_


----------



## Ed_the_Head (20 Juin 2006)

J'ai jamais aimé les chants polyphoniques, mais là, je dois dire que c'est rudement bien fait.


----------



## Anonyme (21 Juin 2006)

Petite récap' du mercredi (5 nouveaux messages), en attendant le retour de l'inspiration et/ou de nouvelles contributions. 

*Le message d'accueil* (authentique ) de Veejee.

*Les messages de :*
- anntraxh
- benjamin
- bobbynountchak : 1 | 2 | 3 | 4 | 5 | 6 | 7
- DocEvil : 1 | 2 | 3 | 4
- Ed_the_Head : 1 | 2
- etudiant69
- Grug2 : 1 | 2
- jpmiss
- macinside
- N°6 : 1 | 2
- MrStone
- odré
- PATOCHMAN
- poildep
- SveDec : 1 | 2 | 3

*Ils n'ont pas compris le principe du répondeur, mais on ne leur en veut pas, c'est drôle quand même :* 
- DocEvil
- Roberto Vendez : 1 | 2 | 3
- SveDec

*Vos messages les plus récents :*
- Une proposition d'Otto von Pruffon, transmise par bobbynountchak.
- Une contre-proposition de l'Armée rouge, transmise par SveDec.
- Une mise en garde de l'animalerie iPatoch, transmise par PATOCHMAN.
- Un message de Guillaume Porte, comme son nom l'indique, transmis par Grug2.
- Un message de Gino di Lamoroso, du groupe I Patochi, transmis par bobbynountchak.


----------



## SveDec (22 Juin 2006)

gabe_1028 a dit:
			
		

> Hi hi hi... J'ai beaucoup ri
> Comment faites vous pour enregistrer vos messages?
> J'aimerai bien participer à ce sujet.
> 
> Merci


Perso, j'utilise le micro intégré de mon mac pour enregistrer, dans Garageband de préférence, pour pouvoir éventuellement modifier/étoffer mon message


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (22 Juin 2006)

*Les petites fleurs*
du printemps emplissent mon cur de joie et de gaieté


----------



## SveDec (22 Juin 2006)

gabe_1028 a dit:
			
		

> Ah. Je n'ai pas garageband mais on m'en a déjà parlé. On m'a dit que c'était un peu compliqué par contre. Il n'y a pas quelque chose de plus simple?
> 
> Bon, je file. Je dois me lever assez tôt.
> Bye bye et merci


C'est pas compliqué du tout ... Par contre si tu l'a pas, il est payant :s
Cherche du côté d'Audacity ou de Cacophony 

Sinon, quel problème avec Aubusson ? ^^


----------



## NeigeBleue1 (22 Juin 2006)

De quoi a-t-on besoin quand on a un band dans le garage? 

Des bouchons! par bleu!


----------



## MrStone (22 Juin 2006)

gabe_1028 a dit:
			
		

> Ah. Je n'ai pas garageband mais on m'en a déjà parlé. On m'a dit que c'était un peu compliqué par contre. Il n'y a pas quelque chose de plus simple?
> 
> Bon, je file. Je dois me lever assez tôt.
> Bye bye et merci



Hey, Gabe, faut lire un peu les actus au lieu de troller


----------



## N°6 (22 Juin 2006)

Émouvant, non ? :love:  






PS : Oui, bon, moi non plus, j'ai pas tout compris du premier coup... Je tiens d'ailleurs à remercier chaleureusement l'association des amis de Jane Birkin pour leur transcription.  Adressez-moi  votre demande motivée en 3 exemplaires, accompagnée d'une enveloppe timbrée, et je me ferai un plaisir de vous la communiquer par MP.


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juin 2006)

N°6 a dit:
			
		

> PS : Oui, bon, moi non plus, j'ai pas tout compris du premier coup... Je tiens d'ailleurs à remercier chaleureusement l'association des amis de Jane Birkin pour leur transcription. Adressez-moi votre demande motivée en 3 exemplaires, accompagnée d'une enveloppe timbrée, et je me ferai un plaisir de vous la communiquer par MP.



On a compris l'essentiel


----------



## bobbynountchak (23 Juin 2006)

Exclusif!!!

Macg&#233; a pomp&#233; DocEvil!


 :affraid:

Notez bien que ceux-ci sont vachement moins sympa...


----------



## NeigeBleue1 (24 Juin 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> Exclusif!!!
> 
> Macgé a pompé DocEvil!
> 
> ...







Qui a compté les points?


----------



## bobbynountchak (24 Juin 2006)

Si j'ai rien entrav&#233; j'imagine que c'est normal?


----------



## supermoquette (24 Juin 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> Macgé a pompé DocEvil!


Il doit donc avoir le sourire jusqu'aux oreilles.


----------



## katelijn (25 Juin 2006)

Cherche pas, tu vivras en paix


----------



## NeigeBleue1 (26 Juin 2006)

What a wonderful world


----------



## bobbynountchak (11 Juillet 2006)

Oh pitin!

Il a rappel&#233;!!!


----------



## SveDec (29 Juin 2007)

Bonjour bonsoir !
Ça fait tout juste 6 mois que je n'ai pas posté, alors pour l'occasion (c'est la fête !! ), j'ai décidé de remonter un topic encore plus vieux : bientôt un an que le répondeur de MacGé traîne dans la poussière !
Bon, en espérant que ce forum ne soit pas devenu une dictature sanguinaire où les profanateurs de topics enterrés sont brûlés vifs (après tout, pourquoi pas ?) :
Vous avez (enfin !) un nouveau message :love:
Dédicace à un sympathique message automatique à qui j'ai eu affaire quelques fois 
Rolalah, et dire que pour remonter un grand topic comme celui-là je poste un message fait à la va-vite ... J'ai honte :rateau:
À bientôt, moins de 6 mois j'espère


----------



## SveDec (15 Juillet 2007)

Je pensais pas que ma remontée de topic ferait un si gros flop 
Bah alors, il n'y a plus l'humour MacGé ici ? Non ? Bon tant pis 
Bon allez sérieux, postez des trucs quoi 
Ou répondez, au moins ! Des survivants, s'il-vous-plait !
Tout ce que j'ai eu en guise de réponse c'est un coup de boule (ça a l'air d'encore bien marcher ça ^^) 
Bon, je raconte que de la mer**, sûrement à cause de l'heure, excusez-moi d'avance 
Tiens, d'ailleurs, je viens d'avoir une idée : j'vais aller m'coucher :rateau:


----------



## p4bl0 (18 Juillet 2007)

teukass j'arrive pour le faire redescendre des les ab&#238;mes du bar avec mon r&#233;pondeur (authetique!) :
http://shared.p4bl0.net/macg/repondeur.mp3

(c'est un mini-bout de "Arr&#234;te de t'la p&#233;ter" de Didier Super


----------



## bobbynountchak (19 Juillet 2007)

On n'est pas trop dans le concept, l&#224;, si?


----------

